# anyone know any good riding places..



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

in illinois i'm from central il around springfield and there's not too much of riding around il that i've found online so i was wanting to know if anyone on here knows anyone or lives in il that might know places to ride :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

check out southernillinoiatv.com

They may be able to point you in a direction


----------

